# Moving to Skopelos



## NicolaChadbond (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello 👋 just joined and am hoping being a member here can give me some hints and tips on moving to Skopelos. My husband and I are planning on making Skopelos our permanent home at the end of next year (our daughter is getting married in the meantime) and are looking forward to a new adventure. We are having to wait until travel restrictions are lifted before we can go house hunting but am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that we are able to visit soon


----------

